# Ruger Sp101 .32H&R rebored to the .327 Fed Mag



## Urza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

I heard of an individual taking his ruger sp101 in .32H&R Magnum, and having it rebored slightly to accept the new .327 Fed Magnum. I was wondering if this is a safe/good idea. If it is, what about doing the same to a Ruger Single Six in .32 H& R? Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't know but I wanna try it.


----------

